# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Встречайте сверхбыструю память Intel Optane вместе с материнскими платами ASRock двухсотой серии!

## Labs

Сверхбыстрая память Intel® Optane™ уже на пороге! Материнские платы ASRock двухсотой серии с поддержкой Intel® Optane™ позволяют максимально реализовать впечатляющие возможности этой революционной технологии! Intel® Optane™ позволяет ускорить накопители с интерфейсом SATA, повысить скорость загрузки операционной системы и приложений – за счет этого система станет более отзывчивой и комфортной в работе. Для того, чтобы воспользоваться всеми преимуществами Intel® Optane™ в материнских платах ASRock, вам надо произвести всего несколько простейших действий: обновить BIOS и установить драйвер из ASRock Appshop. На это уйдут считанные секунды! В обычном случае включение поддержки памяти Intel® Optane™ занимает немало времени, но ASRock позаботилась об удобстве пользователей и значительно упростила процедуру: вам всего лишь потребуется один клик мышью, чтобы установить специализированное ПО из фирменного магазина приложений. Поддержка Intel® Optane™ – это просто! Обновляйте BIOS и устанавливайте драйвер за считанные секунды! Больше информации об Intel® Optane™: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] Подробнее о магазине приложений ASRock APP Shop: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

